# FFL?



## BravoOne (Feb 21, 2010)

I am interested in getting an FFL primarily to bid on Fed/State contracts because they are set asides for Service Connected Disabled Veterans. I have heard that the ATF wont approve FFL based at home anymore? Does anyone know if this is true?
I would not be interested in running a gun shop from home


----------



## KBAR-04 (Feb 21, 2010)

They will approve it in your home but you are required to conform to local zoning regulations. If you live out in the country that's pretty easy..in a city, not so much. You are required to set some type of business hours however. If you are operating out of your home, you are opening yourself  up for unannounced BATFE inspections of your residence.  Also keep in mind, many distributors will not deal with FFLs that do not have a storefront. You can get all the forms you need from the BATFE website. Should explain what you need.


----------

